# CD coince dans AL12"



## alex.sc (26 Mars 2003)

g un CD qui ne veut pas sortir de mon Al12".
quand j appuie sur ejection, le disque disparait bien du bureau, g le petit bruit du debut d ejection, mais les barres qui empechent l insertion d un nouveau CD ne bouge bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




g cherche le bouton pour force l ejection mais g pas trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





au secours!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

Essaies déjà de redemarrer en maintenant la touche d'éjection enfoncée


----------



## alex.sc (26 Mars 2003)

c la premiere chose que g fais.

mais la je crois que c un probleme mecanique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alex.sc:</font><hr /> * c la premiere chose que g fais.

mais la je crois que c un probleme mecanique  * 

[/QUOTE]

Par iTunes tu as essayé ?


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Essaie de redémarrer en maintenant le bouton du trackpad ou de l'éventuelle souris branchée pendant le boot.


Il doit y avoir un raccourci-clavier mais je ne m'en rappelle plus, vois déjà avec ça.


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Oups, pardon, j'ai trop tardé à répondre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Essaie de redémarrer en maintenant le bouton du trackpad ou de l'éventuelle souris branchée pendant le boot.


Il doit y avoir un raccourci-clavier mais je ne m'en rappelle plus, vois déjà avec ça.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça le racourci Yip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bouton de souris enfoncé jusqu'à éjection. 
Mais sans redémarrage, sinon c'est la première option en redemarrant (plus haut )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

Bon voilà ! je cherchais  ça , en espérant que les combos des alus sont fait pareil ...


----------



## alex.sc (26 Mars 2003)

pour les raccourcies clavier, aucun ne marche (mais je vous remercie qud meme d avoir essaye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
pour le "trou a trombone" je l ai pas trouve mais en tatonnant dans la fente du lecteur 

pour info ce CD est un CD que g grave et qui est reste une nuit dans le lecteur alors que le proc a tourne a fond toute la nuit, g peur qu il se suis deforme par la chaleur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alex.sc:</font><hr /> *
pour info ce CD est un CD que g grave et qui est reste une nuit dans le lecteur alors que le proc a tourne a fond toute la nuit, g peur qu il se suis deforme par la chaleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Réessaies toujours avec tous les softs qui ont une fonction d'éjection, sinon je viens de retrouver ce  thread !! (même lien pour le forcage Apple d'aileurs)
*Voir dernier post ? prudence* mais si tu as une pince à épiller [LOL] plate...qui sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie traine au bar bien sûr !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais faire un tour par là .


----------



## iMax (26 Mars 2003)

Ça m'a fait le coup 2-3 fois avec disquettes qui se déclipsent dans le lecteur -&gt; la solution: l'attrapper avec une pince à épiler...

Au pire, y'a la garantie...


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Mars 2003)

Va donc voir ta manucure...


----------



## Onra (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Va donc voir ta manucure...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comprends pas bien où tu veux en venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu t'es transformé en Troll maintenant ?


----------



## Yip (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Comprends pas bien où tu veux en venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu t'es transformé en Troll maintenant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que c'était une fine allusion aux pinces à épiler et autres petits ustensiles.


----------



## Onra (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que c'était une fine allusion aux pinces à épiler et autres petits ustensiles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'on a pas l'habitude avec ces ustensiles


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alex.sc:</font><hr /> * pour les raccourcies clavier, aucun ne marche (mais je vous remercie qud meme d avoir essaye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
pour le "trou a trombone" je l ai pas trouve mais en tatonnant dans la fente du lecteur 

pour info ce CD est un CD que g grave et qui est reste une nuit dans le lecteur alors que le proc a tourne a fond toute la nuit, g peur qu il se suis deforme par la chaleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le trou à trombone n'est peut-être pas apparent. Il faut voir dans le boitier ...


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2003)

j'ai ce probleme depuis ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens faire le tour de la knwledge base,
et rien sur les cd coincés dans les powerbook 12 !
une idée ?


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2003)

pas de mackie sur le chat, et pas de nouvelles de alex.sc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon, j'affrète un hélico du ministère de l'intérieur, et je l'envoie à la verticale de Besançon !


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2003)

je continue mon monologue...
j'ai donc tenté de demonter le clavier en retirant les touches F1, F2, F11, F12 ainsi que les deux vis en dessous, mais il ne veut pas sortir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus, pour retirer la carosserie superieure, i faut un torx plus petit que le 8, certainement du 6.

MACKIE HELP ME !!!


----------



## g.robinson (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai le problème inverse avec mon Al12.
Il aspire plus les cd. Il a 5 jours. Je suis fou !
Des idées ??


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je continue mon monologue...
> j'ai donc tenté de demonter le clavier en retirant les touches F1, F2, F11, F12 ainsi que les deux vis en dessous, mais il ne veut pas sortir
> 
> 
> ...



cherche pas a le demonter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon vu le probleme tu ne pas avoir d'autre choix que de l'envoyer une petite semaine au pays bas


----------



## vnsullivan (17 Juillet 2003)

Oulàlà!
Ça fait peur ces problèmes de mange-disque sous alu12".
Je compatis, et je touche du bois pour moi... c'est quand même incroyable comme défaut de conception, ça, non?
A croire qu'apple sont des débutants.

vn


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2003)

vnsullivan a dit:
			
		

> * Oulàlà!
> Ça fait peur ces problèmes de mange-disque sous alu12".
> Je compatis, et je touche du bois pour moi... c'est quand même incroyable comme défaut de conception, ça, non?
> A croire qu'apple sont des débutants.
> ...



c'est pas apple qui fabrique le lecteur c'est matsushita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (alias panasonic)


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pas apple qui fabrique le lecteur c'est matsushita
> 
> ...



Exact ! Et le mien est tous neuf depuis une semaine. Comme quoi ça concerne toutes les gammes ...


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2003)

j'ai reussi a mettre le combo a jour malgres la presence d'un cd à l'interieur, mais il est toujours coincé.
renvoyer la machine au sav pour un simple cd me semble insensé.
à 2 semaines de mon depart en vacances, avec la charge de boulot que j'ai, c'est quasi impossible.
surtout que je ne peux me passer de cette machine au mois d'aout ayant un 64 pages et un CD à realiser en devoirs de vacances.
sinon, c'est sur que je peux partir avec le cd coincé dedans, mais ça veut dire pas de support externe pour renvoyer le boulot a paris, et pas de dvd !


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2003)

si tu envois le powerbook en SAV (en faisant la demande aujourd'hui) tu a de grosse chance de le recevoir avant le départ


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2003)

oui, mais j'ai une garantie fnac 3 ans, pas apple care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, il parait que maintenant la fnac repare directement les machines.

et hop 5000 !


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2003)

si elle a moins d'un an pas de probleme ! tu appel le 08 25 089 659 et tu demande l'envois de la machine en réparation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ne pas oublier la sauvegarde avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * oui, mais j'ai une garantie fnac 3 ans, pas apple care
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Décidément tu as la poisse ces jours !! je compatis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme dit Mackie, moi j'enregistre mes machines à l'Apple Care au n° qu'il a donné ( je suis client FNAC )
En plus ils créent un dossier de suivi sur la bécane, donc même achetée à la FNAC... 
Apple la reprend direct en cas de pépin, soit par transporteur (gratuit ) soit par le SAV Apple local. 

Bravo pour tes 5000


----------



## alex.sc (18 Juillet 2003)

le + rapide sera de trouver un réparateur agréé sympa et compréhensif pour qu'il commande la pièce à l'avance, et laisser la machine que quand la pièce est chez lui. Ca évite de monopoliser l'ordi si Apple met du temps à livrer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

Sauf quand le très sympathique Mackie (SAV Apple ) dit qu'il faut que ça reparte aux Pays Bas.


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2003)

je reviens de la fnac, et ma machine sera enlevée demain matin.
apparament, elle ne devrait pas depasser les frontieres du 9-3 vu que le centre de reparation se trouve à noisy le grand.
le delai annoncé est de 7 jours ouvrables.
en 10 ans de mac, et une bonne quinzaine de machines (hors jurassic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est la premiere fois que je vais avoir recours à un SAV ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ce qui me desole le plus, c'est que le T610 va revenir samedi de reparation, et que son meilleur copain ne ser meme pas la pour l'accueillir !


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo pour tes 5000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, et tout ça sans flood, enfin presque


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je reviens de la fnac, et ma machine sera enlevée demain matin.
> apparament, elle ne devrait pas depasser les frontieres du 9-3 vu que le centre de reparation se trouve à noisy le grand.
> le delai annoncé est de 7 jours ouvrables.
> en 10 ans de mac, et une bonne quinzaine de machines (hors jurassic
> ...



elle va passer par noisy le grand oui ! mais elle va pas être reparer la bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour le delais j'ai des doutes ! anule et appel apple assistance !


----------



## alex.sc (18 Juillet 2003)

BeMac à Strasbourg à l'agrément pour les iBooks et Powerbooks, ils n'envoient pas les matériel mais le répare eux même.
Je suppose qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls à faire de même.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2003)

il ne pouront l'avoir sur les PowerBook 12" et 17" qu'a partir de d'aout


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai ce probleme depuis ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans doute trop de noeuds dans ta ficelle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, moi j'ai pas ce problème avec mon Titanium867


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2003)

pour powerbook 867 : dis le troll, tu ne veux pas t'arrêter un peu ??


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * pour powerbook 867 : dis le troll, tu ne veux pas t'arrêter un peu ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui chef, j'arrête !


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2003)

il est parti !
et deux appareils en SAV, 2 !
c'est dingue, j'arrive à garder ma bonne humeur


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

On m'aurait remplacer ici par powerbook 867 ?


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * il est parti !
> et deux appareils en SAV, 2 !
> c'est dingue, j'arrive à garder ma bonne humeur
> 
> ...



Fais attention au proverbe : jamais 2 sans 3 !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> *
> jamais 2 sans 3 !
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois aux proverbes c'est sur, pour ce PowerBook867 qu'il traine partout avec lui sur MacG, je m'inquiète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











T'as fait un Check-Up ces temps ?


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Fais attention au proverbe : jamais 2 sans 3 !
> 
> 
> ...



le troisieme, c'est ma moto qui en reparation depuis 1 mois, avec 2 pieces en reliquat à venir du Japon.... tu es rassuré ?


----------



## dude (20 Juillet 2003)

[hors-sujet] C'est quoi comme moto?? [/hors-sujet]


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> * [hors-sujet] C'est quoi comme moto?? [/hors-sujet]   *



regarde  par là !


----------



## ficelle (2 Août 2003)

mon al est revenu ce jour chez MSS.
mais comme je pars dimanche, je serais livré directement en provence.


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2003)

comme prevu, jai recupéré mon al sur mon lieu de vacances le jour convenu.
je regrette juste le manque d'info de la part d'apple sur l'intervention.
depuis tout va bien, mais j'ai quand meme eu peur en lui faisant avaler son premier CD


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2003)

ça recommence, mais ce coup ci, c'est le cd qui ne rentre plus.
à l'insertion, le cd est coincé à la moitié, et le dispositif d'aspiration ne se déclenche pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais bien remarqué un bruit étrange depuis trois jours au retour de veille ... mais maintenant, je sais d'où ça vient.
al va repartir faire un tour en hollande, mais ça commence à me gaver sévèrement... il va pouvoir faire la course avec mon iPod !


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça recommence, mais ce coup ci, c'est le cd qui ne rentre plus.
> à l'insertion, le cd est coincé à la moitié, et le dispositif d'aspiration ne se déclenche pas.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi ça fait pas cela avec mon TITANIUM 867 !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait pas cela avec mon TITANIUM 867 !




et moi ça fait pas cela avec mon ALU 12 !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

le miens fonctionne impect


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2003)

'tain vous êtes vache les gars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous devriez le réconforter plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







M'enfin... c'est bête quand même heeeiiiin


----------



## ficelle (27 Novembre 2003)

MSS me depose mon alu demain matin...
ça tombe bien, je commence à friser l'overdose de palourde !


----------

